# جهاز غسيل كلوي محمول سهل الاستخدام



## blackhorse (5 أبريل 2009)

جهاز غسيل كلوي محمول سهل الاستخدام


سنغافورة: يعمل العلماء على إنتاج جهاز غسيل كلوي محمول يمكن للمرضى استخدامه لتنقية دمائهم وهم في منازلهم دون الحاجة إلى تحمل مشقة الذهاب إلى مراكز الغسيل الكلوي المتخصصة.

وأشار الباحثون إلى أن الجهاز الجديد يزن 10 كيلوجرامات، أي أنه أصغر كثيراً من الآلة التقليدية للغسيل الكلوي التي يبلغ وزنها عشرة أضعاف أو أكثر.

وأوضح جاكي يينج المدير التنفيذي لمعهد الهندسة الحيوية وتكنولوجيا النانو، أن العلماء يضعون في الجهاز الجديد طبقة من خلايا الكلى يمكنها أن تعيد استيعاب السائل والمغذيات في الجسم بعد تنظيف الدم، وأجهزة الغسيل التقليدية لا تحتوي على خلايا الكلى هذه، مؤكداً أن الأمر يحتاج إلى سنتين أو ثلاث سنوات قبل أن يتم اختبار الجهاز الجديد على الحيوانات، 

يذكر أن عدد الأشخاص الذين يعانون من الفشل الكلوي في سنغافورة قد تضاعف تقريباً في العشر سنوات الماضية من 562 حالة في عام 1997 إلى 1084
حالة في عام 2006.


----------



## صباح العارضي (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي على هذا الخبر ة وياريت تزودنا بمعلومات مفيده عن الجهاز ياريت بالصور


----------



## Ali lebanon (9 أبريل 2009)

welll ...in july 2009 a group of bio engineers will made something like this machine ....... in our university ...islamic university of lebanon ....... so i'll ttry to get some informations


----------



## blackhorse (10 أبريل 2009)

صباح العارضي قال:


> مشكور اخي على هذا الخبر ة وياريت تزودنا بمعلومات مفيده عن الجهاز ياريت بالصور



اشكرك اخى الكريم لمرورك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## blackhorse (10 أبريل 2009)

ali lebanon قال:


> welll ...in july 2009 a group of bio engineers will made something like this machine ....... In our university ...islamic university of lebanon ....... So i'll ttry to get some informations



اشكرك اخى لمرورك وتعاونك الكريم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohabd28eg (22 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t205455.html


----------

